# Black on silver?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cwe1988 said:


> So I'm going to be ordering a rear deck lip spoiler for my silver ltz this week. Because I have a lot of black on my car (blacked out bowties, taillights, front fender markers, etc) I was thinking that it might look good with the lip/spoiler in black granite.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I wouldn't. Some "color" mods are subtle. I think the black spoiler will look a bit...off. I'm sure someone could photoshop it for you though.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Actually, depending on the size/shape of the spoiler, it could look better in black. But it all depends on the choice of spoiler. Another thing to take into account however, is if you get a black spoiler that stands out, and then you're in a group of speeders on the freeway, you can get picked out of the group because you have a visual cue to indicate that you might be a regular speeder. So you get the ticket instead of the other guys.

This is also why i would discourage racing stripes, as that is an obvious give away. Although if done with the right spoiler, it wont stick out, and would look nice on your car.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Regardless of color, why would you want to transfer weight off the drive wheels? Spoilers on FWD cars are good for nothing.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

coinneach said:


> Regardless of color, why would you want to transfer weight off the drive wheels? Spoilers on FWD cars are good for nothing.


Lip spoilers like the one he's looking at are 1-2 pounds at most, and they create an added benefit for aerodynamic reasons, not for downforce. The idea behind it is similar to how a golf ball works. Whenever you have an object traveling through air at higher speeds, you have an immediate drag effect on the air hitting the front surface of the object. I'll compare this to a boat since most people know what that looks like. What most people don't realize is that you also have a wake. 

This wake of air that trails the car creates a suction of sorts that pulls the car from behind. While the execution in golf balls is different, the way that air moves with regard to drag and rear wake is not. This following image illustrates what that wake looks like:










That vortex that's created "pulls" the car from behind. The purpose for lip spoilers at that point is to help "separate" the wake from the car so it creates less of a rearward pull. You'll find that many cars will utilize this concept, such as the Prius, the Honda Insight and Civic Hybrid. 

Notice the lip on the tail lights and rear end of the Insight. This isn't just cosmetic:









Same thing on the Prius









And the Honda civic hybrid:









And of course, on the Cruze Eco:









And on the Chevy Volt:









This was also developed by another group for semi trucks to reduce the size of the wake by installing "lip spoilers" all around the rear of the truck.

https://www.llnl.gov/str/May03/McCallen.html

As illustrated in the following picture in a wind tunnel, this trailing is smoothed out and separated from the car instead of wrapping around the rear:


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

OK, that makes sense (I know about area rule and boat-tail effects). I thought OP was talking about one of those stupid wings that sits above the boundary layer.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

coinneach said:


> OK, that makes sense (I know about area rule and boat-tail effects). I thought OP was talking about one of those stupid wings that sits above the boundary layer.


Those are disgusting, lol. I laugh pretty hard at people who have those on their cars.


----------



## cwe1988 (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree. I do not want to stick out too much; which is partially why I am having difficulty deciding whether or not to go with the black. 

Here's the link to the one that I am looking at: Cruze Spoiler.

They have the color code for stock silver as 17U/WA636R/GAN, I hope that is accurate if I decide to go with it. They also do not list black granite as a standard option; but Im sure I can find that color code on a sticky around here somewhere.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice and subtle. Quick Photoshop will give you your answer but i'm kinda leaning towards looking ok.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got matte black roof and side mirrors on my silver LTZ RS, as well as blacked out emblems and bowties. I think it looks nice.


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

Painted both Lip Spoilers on my Cruze matte black. Check out my garage, personally I think it looks ok.

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.com App


----------

